# 2ipa



## Barry (26/2/08)

Good Day Pete
I plan to bring a stubbie along this Friday. Do you intend to do the same? :beer:


----------



## Korev (28/6/08)

Barry

I can still taste hops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Peter


----------

